# First Time to Lake Seminole



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

My friend Brian and I went to Lake Seminole Last weekend for a couple of days. I have never been, and he had gone once in the dog days of summer. We did our homework on the lake before going, of course it helps to have a friend on the BASS Tournament trail to help. Got to the lake on Friday and did a scouting run for a couple of hours and made a game plan. Saturday morning we had several blow ups, but no hook ups. We kept changing our tactics and finally tuned in on structure and type of bait, the rest is history, and pictures say a thousand words. In all, no fish below 3lbs and largest one was pushing 7lbs what a great trip.

PS. It's always great to watch a fellow fisherman catch the biggest bass of his life, next year even bigger!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! good job guys and good report..best of luck throughout the year...way to putem' in the boat...


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Where the Bass on beds?

KsB


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

this is the Lake Seminole in GA, right?


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Kick Some Bass said:


> Where the Bass on beds?
> 
> KsB


Yes, don't let anyone fool you.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that is some fine fish y'all have there.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

You guys did great nice catch.


----------

